# [SOLVED] Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello!

After having trouble with the Win32 heur or W32.sality virus I lost my patient and Completly reinstalled Windows XP Media center edition...


I had bought my PC from packard bell and had support, cd-backup + instructions and everything registered to packard bell, My PC Was A Packard Bell.
Then later my motherboard got trouble and crashed alot... So I eventually bought a new one.

When my pc got the virus I wanted to use the CD-backup I had taken from the pc before the motherboard was changed and also had the support of packard bell.
But the CD did not boot because "information was not valid" and I couldn't use it to reformat and reinstall my Windows XP MC edition.

So I used my student version of the CD, my other cd that would install windows media center edition and also the key for that cd.
I formated everything and left no partition so that superdangerous-virus would die.

After the installation I have no more internet connection and missing drivers installed. I can't update windows because it requires internet which I don't have on that PC. I also no longer seem to have packard bell support.

How can I get those drivers installed on my pc? I have no clue what about the names   



I was really tired when I wrote this, hope you understand. 

Every post and advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

go into device manager and write down the details of any red "!" or yellow "?" and go on another computer that has internet and go to the manufature web site and download the drivers for the stuff missing and burn to cd or flash drive and copy them to your computer and install the drivers then setup a network conection.


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Thank you oscer1 for your reply. I've managed to find the name of the driver now 



If I'm not wrong, Uniblue driver scanner can search for drivers...

I just need to download the network driver then I can solve the rest. So I've been searching for this driver: Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet Driver
I've been searching for a long time now and I don't seem to find the driver. I've only been redirected to survey sites and so without results. Not even at www.realtek.com I could find it...
Where can I download it? :/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Hi,
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

As far as the Realtek driver, try this:
http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/do...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

hello if bccomp link to the driver is not here you can try this one http://www.soft32.com/download_185728.html


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Hi again and thanks for the replies 

Unfortunately oscer1's link did not work. I managed to download the first and the second from the lists i got from BCCOMP. It installed but with no results on the first one. and the second one just opened a bunch of files on the affected PC. But when I used those files on this computer I could see a cogwheel. The file type was installationinformation.

And for the missing devices I got this Device Instance ID's:

Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_1043837F&REV_1001\4&3B61A816&0&0001

Ethernet Controller: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_83471043&REV_02\4&38D2602C&0&00E1

Multimedia Controller: PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7133&SUBSYS_48570000&REV_D1\4&CF81C54&0&00F0

Video Controller (VGA Compatible): PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D3&SUBSYS_34251458&REV_A1\4&2E5EAC9&0&0008



Thanks again for the help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

ethernet controller try this link http://driver-recovery-cd.com/drive...DEV-8136-SUBSYS-83471043-REV-02-4-700454.html
you can also try this link and click on support then download and put info about your system in and it will bring up a list of drivers for your computer


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



oscer1 said:


> ethernet controller try this link http://driver-recovery-cd.com/drive...DEV-8136-SUBSYS-83471043-REV-02-4-700454.html
> you can also try this link and click on support then download and put info about your system in and it will bring up a list of drivers for your computer


Mmm... the link showed the device ID but it just like the others refers me to something else. I got a program downloaded, driverdetector and installed on my affected PC. To get the driver I need to connect to internet which is the thing I'm in need of.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Hi,
The file I linked you to needs to be installed manually through the Device Manager (there is no setup exe.):
Unzip the file to a folder
Note where this folder is.
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Network error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.


Can you tell us the make and model number of the motherboard you have installed?
There should be a tag or inprinted on the board itself by the CPU or PCI slots.

If that fails please run Everest (under my signature) and attach the full report to the thread. Copy and paste the report to Notepad and attach it using the Go Advanced option


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

ok, I could not install the device by following the steps. After finishing the steps it said it can't install because wizard did not find necessary software...
and earlier it recommended me to connect to the internet to search on the internet, which I don't have.
I'm 100% sure I did it correctly but it didn't work.

The motherboard is an ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU (seen on motherboard disc).
As earlier said this was not the motherboard I got when I bought my pc, I encountered problems and eventually got a new one, this one.

In case it is not what I had to post, here's the Everest Report:


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Are there no xp drivers on the motherboard disc?


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



hitech said:


> Are there no xp drivers on the motherboard disc?


Yes there were 1 Audio related driver. I managed to install it but it did not match with the one I have on the pc and therefore no sound came out of my speekers.

Also found a 90 day free norton 

But no more than that :/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Hi,

Something is screwy here.
You have a ASUS P5KPL SE Motherboard
I have looked at all the driver code ASUS offers for the LAN
None of the codes (*PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_83471043&REV_02*) match up with yours, so we may have to modify the driver to get this to work.

Did you have any errors during the install of XP?
If yes, stop here. You may have to do another reinstall.
Post back if you did get an error during the reinstall

Is you XP install legit with key code?
If yes try the following

Go to the ASUS website to get your Lan driver:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx
Input the following:
Select Product: *Motherboard*
Select Series: *Socket 775*
Select Models: *P5KPL SE*

Download and Extract (Unzip) the first driver under LAN:
*Version 5.726.525.2009/6.223 *
Note where this folder is!


Once Extracted open the folder to the following
*Realtek_Lan_V57265252009*\*LAN*\*Windows*\*WinXP*
You will see a file named *Netrtle* (setup information 735KB)
Delete this file and replace it with the file I have attached (Netrtle.zip)

Extract this file to a folder
Copy and Paste the file to:
*Realtek_Lan_V57265252009*\*LAN*\*Windows*\*WinXP*


Note: the attached file is in win.rar ZIP format
If you need win.rar to open the file you can get it here:
http://www.win-rar.com/download.html

Let us know if this gets you connected to the internet.
We will then proceed to get you the rest of the drivers.

Bill


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Something is screwy here.
> You have a ASUS P5KPL SE Motherboard
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you 

The internet works like a charm now, thank you very much 

I did not encounter any problem during the installation when I installed my windows XP MCE when I first installed it, just these devices wasn't connected.
So now the internet is working but the resolution is like before not fitting with my screen and there's no audio... anyway I'm able to use the pc with internet now  once again thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

HI,
Gladto hear you have the internet up and runing.
I would strongly advise you save the modified driver to CD for svae keeping.

As far as the Video driver, you have a Geforce 7300SE graphics card.
This driver should work:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-258.96-whql-driver.html

I am a little busy, but I will see what I can do with the Audio driver.
What service pack do you have installed?

Bill


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> Gladto hear you have the internet up and runing.
> I would strongly advise you save the modified driver to CD for svae keeping.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks about the video driver, now I can things more clearly with quality again 

I have now Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 (Service pack 3).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Have you tried the Audio driver from the ASUS site I linked you to earlier (post 13)

Was SP3 part of the install cd or was it done through MS Updates?

Bill


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

the SP3 update was done trough MS updates.

And the Audio driver I installed using the CD did not work. The Yellow "!" is left on the device manager and there's no audio coming out.
I had a great audio interface which let you chose equalizer on the PC so it's defeniatly not the one I got now being completly mute.

Thanks so far 

Yours,
Adeon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



> Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_1043837F&REV_1001\4&3B61A816&0&0001
> 
> *This is a Realtek High Definition Audio card. It requires the Microsoft UAA driver.
> SP3 already contains a UAA driver, but it is different then the one you need.
> ...


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

It says it cannot find HD Audio device, so it just won't install. I'm 100% sure it is not the same I had before. I had a realtek audio device if i'm not wrong.

And for the multimedia controller, I don't have any CD.



I'm not sure but I think more than just the audio and multimedia devices is lost.
On the top of the computer I have a box where you can connect an USB, microphone, headphones, SD MMC/mobile card, MS Pro/Duo card, XD-SM, CF-MD and 1 socket marked with [1394]. None of these are working and also the CD emulator where I press the button to eject it doesn't work either. I was lucky to find a button inside the shieldcase in plastic that ejects the CD.


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I've used 2 programs, Uniblue Driverscanner and Drivercure to search for audio device, but it cannot find it... but I've managed to update those other already installed drivers successfully. I have a better version of my network adapter and video controller, now managed to make my computer slightly faster also :]
thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

OK,
What service pack do you have installed?
You previous post stated you download SP3
Did you uninstall it?

If so you will need the MS UAA driver
UAA for SP2:
http://couponmeister.com/blog/HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp2.exe

Install the UAA driver and then enter the Device Manager and look under System Devices.
You should "see" Microsoft UAA Bus driver for High Definition Audio

If so then install the Realtek Audio driver from the Asus web site


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



BCCOMP said:


> OK,
> What service pack do you have installed?
> You previous post stated you download SP3
> Did you uninstall it?
> ...


I cannot find the install of servicepack 3 but i'm 100% sure I installed it, now I can't find. I've used revo uninstaller and windows original add/remove programs to search for it. I used the inbuilt search tool but couldn't find anything there either.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Go to Start>Right click on MY Computer>Properties
A window will open
Under the General Tab it should state what service pack is installed.

See this if SP3 is installed:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I clearly followed the options listed on microsofts site. But none of them worked. Also on systemproperties it shows that I have SP3 installed.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

You have a P5KPL-AM SE Motherboard. So you want.
Motherboard
Socket 775
P5KPL-AM SE
I would install the chipset, Then the Realtek Audio,Third one down for xp mce
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Uninstall any Realtek Audio first.


----------



## Adeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



hitech said:


> You have a P5KPL-AM SE Motherboard. So you want.
> Motherboard
> Socket 775
> P5KPL-AM SE
> ...


Omg Thank you very much HiTech :]. that solved my problem! Now I'm listening to my wonderful music again  thank you very much!!!
Also many thanks to Bccomp with his timeconsuming researches that solved my previous problems dealing with this pc and oscer1 for his tips :]


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows XP - No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Glad you have it up and running!
Thanks hitech for the backup!

Bill


----------

